

Ask HN: How I should blog? - speeder

I already have two blogs, one named "o criador de jogos" (the game creator), that is a portuguese blog about how to start making your games (not in the technical sense, more of a: I have a idea, what now? or what course I take?)<p>And my the blog of my last startup...<p>Yet I want to write, tech stuff, and opinions on some things... And I wonder, where I should write, maybe ressurect my old blogs? Write a new one? What I do?
======
ramayac
This is my "flow" for writing on my small blog:

0.) Set up the mood or feel of the articles, you can't write about absolute
everything, get a "path" first. Mine is: Tech for All. So I concentrate on
explaining and giving opinions about tech that non-tech people usually won't.

1.) Read about stuff that interest you.

2.) Form a real, objective opinion of a subject.

3.) Write it & publish it!, regularly!!!

4.) Repeat steps 1 - 4

